# Impella Device



## jrandhan (Mar 20, 2012)

Is anyone implanting the Impella Device.   I have been advised to use the unlisted code, but the device company has other ideas.  Can anyone give me any insight please?


----------



## nelsonml (Mar 20, 2012)

We have been instructed to use the unlisted code with a crosswalk to 33975 for percutaneous insertion by Abiomed. They suggested a alternative code to use would be 33975-52 with provider approval.

Open insertion use 33975.

Hope this is helpful.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## em2177 (Mar 20, 2012)

It varies by carrier. Medicare requires us to use 33999. Most of the healthplans accept that code.  

Payable ICD-9 codes are (but not limited to):

Cardiogenic shock 785.51
Heart failure, systolic, acute 428.21
Heart failure, systolic, acute on chronic  428.23
Heart failure, combined, acute 428.41
Heart failure, combined, acute on chronic 428.43
Functional disturbances following cardiac surgery  429.4
(cardiac insufficiency/heart failure following cardiac surgery or due to prosthesis)
Cardiac complications 997.1
(cardiac arrest, cardiorespiratory failure, heart failure, during or resulting from a procedure)


----------

